
With rifle and bibliography: General Mattis on professional reading - prawn
http://www.strifeblog.org/2013/05/07/with-rifle-and-bibliography-general-mattis-on-professional-reading/
======
RandomOpinion
Worth a read. Though some may be disinclined to hear him out for what he
is[0], his words ring true and are applicable to any profession, including
ours.

[0] Foolishly, in my opinion.

